# Hedge Over Heels



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

So, I've been feeling a little under the weather the last few days, and a coworker went out and bought me this valentine's balloon at lunch to cheer me up. It's hard to tell in the picture, but it's heart shaped...and he has heart shaped quills! Thought you all would like it too! [attachment=0:21kxgvbk]Hedgie Balloon 2.JPG[/attachment:21kxgvbk]


----------



## haleylove (Jan 19, 2011)

Aw. That's really cute.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Too cute! You have awesome co-workers!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

OMG, that is adorable. I've never seen a balloon with a hedgehog on it.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

OMG x2! :lol:
Do you know where they got it?


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

aaaw that is SUPER cute! That's so thoughtful and a really nice gesture


----------



## mtnwmn (Nov 25, 2010)

It's perfect!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks everyone, I thought it was a nice gesture too! They actually got it at Save-on Foods, in the floral section! I don't know if Save-on is just a Canadian store though.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Nancy said:


> OMG, that is adorable. I've never seen a balloon with a hedgehog on it.


A 1st for me too!   what a awesome friend you have and thanks for sharing!


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

that is fantastic! What an awesome co-worker


----------

